# RAISE YOUR HYOID BONE WITHOUT SURGERY MEGATHREAD



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

I REPOSTED CAUSE IM GREYCEL FAILURE.

So, i guess everyone in this forum knows the impact of the Hyoid bone positioning in overrall aesthetics of the face and the side profile, literally sometimes defining if someone is chad or subhuman.
A lower positioned Hyoid bone will give the impression of a sagging fat neck, even when the person is low bodyfat.
A high hyoid bone gives the chad look of a tight subchin area.







But fear not my dear low hyoid boned subhumans, the Hyoid bone CAN BE PERMANENTILY ELEVATED WITHOUT ANY SURGICAL PROCEDURES!!!!
We now will get into the hard part of the theory, so plz low IQcels pay atenttion.
There are four muscles in the neck involved in this fix. Each of those 4 have different actions, but in general assist in elevating the HYOID BONE and widening the ESOPHAGUS during SWALLOWING. When the two bellies of the digastric contract, they pull upward on the hyoid bone; but if the hyoid is fixed from below, the digastric assists in extreme opening of the mouth such as yawning or taking a large bite of an apple. The MYLOHYOID elevates the hyoid bone, tenses the floor of the mouth (THIS IS THE MUSCLE THAT WE SHOULD TENSE TO FIX). The GENYOHYOID pulls the hyoid bone anterosuperiorly, shortening the floor of the mouth and widening the pharynx during swallowing. The STYLOHYOID elevates and retracts the hyoid bone, elongating the floor of the mouth during swallowing.






SUMMING UP: in order to get a higher positioned hyoid bone, you have to get used to having the MYLOHYOID and STYLOHYOID TENSED AT ALL TIMES. YES, ALL THE TIME. and its possible to do, i myself got used to keep the hyoid bone elevated 24/7 in less them 6 months. Now my hyoid bone fells weird when relaxed, being my neutral position the tense one.
SO HOW DO YOU DO IT: how the fuck can i tense this muscles u cutecel greycel fuck? you may ask... Lets get to work:
In order to tense the right muscles u have TO SWALLOW and LOCK your MUSCLES of the neck right in the MIDDLE of the SWALLOW.
You will probabily not be able to breathe, but this is normal, cause the back part of your tongue is blocking your airway. To breathe while doing this, you have to get the tongue down just enough for you to BREATHE. YES it will feel WEIRD.
To know if you are doing it correctly, record yourself in a side profile position and see how your ADAMS APPLE move while you swallow. U have to make your adams apple stay locked in the most high position possible to breathe.






This is the difference you will feel and see. At the start it will not be possible for you to keep this posture of the hyoid for long periods of time but try doing:
3x sets of 5 minutes a day in the beggining.
After one week try doubling it, and every week you double it.
To remember doing it all day you could put some sticky notes on the walls around the house written ''lift the hyoid'' so u remember to do it.
After enough time the hyoid bone will start to lift itself subconsciously, just dont ever give up, it can take some months but will save you from painful and costly surgery procedures AND IT WILL GIVE FUCKING BETTER RESULTS, I SWARE.






instant changes while lifting the hyoid bone with muscles (yes this guy is frauding head tilt but ignore, just focus on neck).
plz tag mods so they can stick this thread to the best ones, since this one of the best legit looksmaxxes that all people with birdcell side profile can use to overcome subhumanity.

PLEASE AT LEAST FUCKING TRY IT BEFORE SAYING ITS COPE, THIS SHIT CHANGED MY SIDE PROFILE FOREVER WITHOUT SPENDING 1982989K DOLLARS.


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 8, 2021)

Dnr, will read later, but explain this


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Dnr, will read later, but explain this
> View attachment 973374


his hyoid bone muscles are relaxed. or hes probably talking.


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 8, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> his hyoid bone muscles are relaxed. or hes probably talking.


*DO YOU KNOW WHO THIS IS?*


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

22Bones said:


> *DO YOU KNOW WHO THIS IS?*


YES ITS FUCKING ASTRO THE MEWING GOD BRO


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Feb 8, 2021)

Will it permamently alter it? Lmao xd


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mowb0102 said:


> Will it permamently alter it? Lmao xd


if u can keep it tensed all the time after some months it will become a permanent posture. so yes, but it takes time


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 8, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> YES ITS FUCKING ASTRO THE MEWING GOD BRO


So why does the mewing god have a subhuman hyoid. Look at him trying as hard as he can 




I hyoid mog him and I’m recessed


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Feb 8, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> if u can keep it tensed all the time after some months it will become a permanent posture. so yes, but it takes time


Just nah
It doesn't like on posture lmao. Its the way youre born xd. Get surgery xd


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

22Bones said:


> So why does the mewing god have a subhuman hyoid. Look at him trying as hard as he can
> View attachment 973385
> 
> I hyoid mog him and I’m recessed


congrats for being genetically gifted bro, we subhumans have to try to emulate your graciouness.
i look exactly like astro bro fuck my life


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Feb 8, 2021)

22Bones said:


> So why does the mewing god have a subhuman hyoid. Look at him trying as hard as he can
> View attachment 973385
> 
> I hyoid mog him and I’m recessed


Hes frauding asfuck


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mowb0102 said:


> Just nah
> It doesn't like on posture lmao. Its the way youre born xd. Get surgery xd


im proof youre wrong. if you wanna be a fucking lazy cunt just be. nobody has ever seen me with my hyoid bone relaxed so fuck you


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mowb0102 said:


> Hes frauding asfuck


YES CAUSE ALL THIS TREAD IS ABOUT FRAUDING. SURGERY IS ABOUT FRAUDING. LOOKSMAXING IS ABOUT FRAUD U LITTLE CUNT BITCH. BUT IF YOU FRAUD FOR LONG PERIODS OF TIME ITS NOT FRAUDING, CAUSE THIS WILL BE YOUR NORMAL FOR PEOPLE AROUND U NIBBA


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> I REPOSTED CAUSE IM GREYCEL FAILURE.
> 
> So, i guess everyone in this forum knows the impact of the Hyoid bone positioning in overrall aesthetics of the face and the side profile, literally sometimes defining if someone is chad or subhuman.
> A lower positioned Hyoid bone will give the impression of a sagging fat neck, even when the person is low bodyfat.
> ...


@her @Alexanderr @Lorsss @Gargantuan
is this good enough for being pinned or am i delusional?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 8, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> View attachment 973394


Who is that guy? Didn’t he post his pic here and get turned into an absolute meme


----------



## gamma (Feb 8, 2021)

All these words to say: just mew and hyoid goes up


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 8, 2021)

gamma said:


> All these words to say: just mew and hyoid goes up


i cant say the word mewing bro. all this shitters in this forum dont want to be helped
''hurr mewing is cope''


----------



## karbo (Feb 9, 2021)

the hyoidpill makes me suicidal


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 9, 2021)

karbo said:


> the hyoidpill makes me suicidal


dont be its easyle fixable


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 9, 2021)

karbo said:


> the hyoidpill makes me suicidal


femboymogger


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 9, 2021)

not a single pixel was read


----------



## karbo (Feb 9, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> dont be its easyle fixable


nah ur coping this doesnt actually alter its position permanently, only temporarily


----------



## pizza (Feb 9, 2021)

karbo said:


> nah ur coping this doesnt actually alter its position permanently, only temporarily


mewing alter permanently


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hyoid bone surgery is not the full answer to this, its just 1 part of the problem.
Id argue that hyoid angle has more to do with development of suprahyoid muscles, I think they actually play a bigger role than the hyoid bone itself.

Also length of the lower jaw and facial forward growth has alot to do with sagging skin in the suprahyoid area.


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 9, 2021)

karbo said:


> nah ur coping this doesnt actually alter its position permanently, only temporarily


yeah, while im asleep, talking or eating i cant keep it up, but whatever, at least while im walking around on the street i dont look subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 9, 2021)

Long chin can save your from
HYOID BONE​


----------



## karbo (Feb 9, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> yeah, while im asleep, talking or eating i cant keep it up, but whatever, at least while im walking around on the street i dont look subhuman


im doing it in public 24/7 tbh otherwise im 0psl


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 9, 2021)

karbo said:


> im doing it in public 24/7 tbh otherwise im 0psl


me too, we cant stop. i push as hard as can tbh, side profile mogs


----------



## datboijj (Feb 9, 2021)

22Bones said:


> So why does the mewing god have a subhuman hyoid. Look at him trying as hard as he can
> View attachment 973385
> 
> I hyoid mog him and I’m recessed


From my experience @antiantifa is right
it's because the tongue does not have enough room Because of recession
So it is forced to scrunch up in the throat
instead of nicely laying fully flat spread out at the bottom of the jaw
Just like in a chimps mouth (see image below)


To Test this for your self​Stick your tongue out but not forcefully just have it lay outside you mouth ​Then look at how high your hyoid is​*Then try to Push your tongue back in your throat as far as you can*​*Watch how you look even more subhuman than ever*

Solution​*Grow jaw and finally give your tongue enough space*​*so that it can fully lay down in peace and comfort*​


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> From my experience @antiantifa is right
> it's because the tongue does not have enough room Because of recession
> So it is forced to scrunch up in the throat
> instead of nicely laying fully flat spread out at the bottom of the jaw
> ...


i have no space in the mandible to do this so i have to cope mewing like a fucking autist. at least this works for me, i wont ever give up cause of shitty genetics


----------



## datboijj (Feb 9, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> i have no space in the mandible to do this so i have to cope mewing like a fucking autist. at least this works for me, i wont ever give up cause of shitty genetics


I'm mewing too I actually perfected it getting quick results in just a month
but with my incredibly asymmetrical mouth
Most of my results are just fixing asymmetry
But my nose has gotten a lil straighter so thats good i Guess


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> i have no space in the mandible to do this so i have to cope mewing like a fucking autist. at least this works for me, i wont ever give up cause of shitty genetics





datboijj said:


> I'm mewing too I actually perfected it getting quick results in just a month
> but with my incredibly asymmetrical mouth
> Most of my results are just fixing asymmetry
> But my nose has gotten a lil straighter so thats good i Guess


Look at my before/afters. My hyoid bone is now permanently raised just because my tongue moved more forward.


----------



## Yusu (Feb 10, 2021)

nice thread but: I heard low hyoid gives you a deeper voice, could your voice get higher with this?


----------



## datboijj (Feb 10, 2021)

Yusu said:


> nice thread but: I heard low hyoid gives you a deeper voice, could your voice get higher with this?


Deeper voice is just by how tight and thick your vocal cords are


----------



## Yusu (Feb 10, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Deeper voice is just by how tight and thick your vocal cords are


and whats with my dick what if my dick is very thick


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 10, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> In order to tense the right muscles u have TO SWALLOW and LOCK your MUSCLES of the neck right in the MIDDLE of the SWALLOW.
> You will probabily not be able to breathe, but this is normal, cause the back part of your tongue is blocking your airway. To breathe while doing this, you have to get the tongue down just enough for you to BREATHE. YES it will feel WEIRD.


this is straight up mewing wont work for people who are over the age of 21 but yes this works ive done it before and my hyoid hyoid and adams apple are extremely visible


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 19, 2021)

bump, underrated


cutecel99 said:


> I REPOSTED CAUSE IM GREYCEL FAILURE.
> 
> So, i guess everyone in this forum knows the impact of the Hyoid bone positioning in overrall aesthetics of the face and the side profile, literally sometimes defining if someone is chad or subhuman.
> A lower positioned Hyoid bone will give the impression of a sagging fat neck, even when the person is low bodyfat.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Mar 30, 2021)

I currently have a subhuman hyoid 

bookmarked thanks brocel


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 30, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I currently have a subhuman hyoid
> 
> bookmarked thanks brocel


dont worry, it will be soon over.
now my hyoid is negative and more tight them a virgins pussy. and certainly more tight them any male model ive ever seen, unfortunately my chin is still recessed lol


----------

